# Gilde - Neugründung



## nighthawkFX (23. September 2012)

Hallo liebe WoW-Community,


seit längerer Zeit schon juckt es mir in den Fingern wieder in WoW einzusteigen. Allerdings weiss ich wie schnell man die Lust verlieren kann, wenn man einen solchen Neuanfang alleine versucht. Gleichzeitig gibt es aber auch nur wenig, bis garkeine (einigermaßen organisierte) Neugründungen von Gilden.

 Deswegen habe ich mich dazu entschlossen selbst eine Gilde zu gründen.

 Die ganze Sache befindet sich zwar noch ganz am Anfang, allerdings habe ich natürlich schon ein paar Vorstellungen, in welche Richtung es gehen soll:


-Es wird auf keinen Fall eine Gilde sein, die auf Raidprogress ausgelegt ist, allerdings wird später schon ein größerer Fokus aufs Raiden gelegt, nur eben in einem gelassenen Rahmen (was immer das dann auch heissen mag  ).
Bis die Gilde aber von 0 auf Raid ist wird eh einige Zeit vergehen, weswegen ich mir darum bisher keine allzu großen Gedanken gemacht habe. Das Hauptaugenmerk der Gilde wird aber auf jedenfall PvE sein.


-Ich möchte die Gilde in einem kleinen Rahmen halten. Ich hatte an später einmal höchstens 40 bis 50 Mitglieder gedacht.


-Es wird auf Seiten der Allianz gespielt. Ich habe längere Zeit sowohl Horde, als auch Allianz gespielt und fühle mich einfach bei den Blauen wohler.^^
Server ist mir relativ egal, nur recht gut gefüllt sollte er sein.


-Ich weiss, dass bei so einem Vorhaben Organisation das A und O ist, auch wenn es keine highend Gilde werden soll. Mir ist auch klar, dass das nicht nur zeitlichen, sondern auch einen finanziellen Aufwand bedeutet (Forum, TS, etc.). Ich bin also durchaus bereit ein wenig Kohle in die Sache zu stecken, damit am Ende auch was ordentliches bei rauskommt. 


-Die ganze Sache wird ein bisschen Zeit brauchen, bis sie ins Rollen kommt. Ihr müsst euch also bewusst sein, dass es keine Hauruck-Aktion geben wird, nur damit man noch zum Release von MoP loslegen kann.


-Die Gilde soll für alle offen sein, also auch Neulinge, die wenig bis keine Ahnung haben. Das einzige was man mitbringen sollte ist die Motivation sich mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen zu wollen, der Rest kommt dann von alleine, oder durch die Hilfe anderer.



Ich steh bisher ganz allein da und bin deswegen auf der Suche nach Leuten, die sich vorstellen können ein wenig... ach wem will ich eigentlich was vormachen^^... EINIGES an Zeit in die vollkommene Neugründung einer Gilde zu stecken. Euch muss also bewusst sein, dass wirklich bei praktisch null angefangen wird. Im Gegenzug zum Aufwand habt ihr natürlich auch die Möglichkeit von Grund auf dieses Projekt mitzugestalten und eure eigenen Ideen einzubringen.


Also, ich würde mich über eine kurze Vorstellung von euch in folgendem Forum freuen:
http://wowgilden.net...rd-sich-aendern


Und jetzt noch zu mir ein paar Worte:

 Ich bin 22 und spiele WoW seit kurz vor BC Release. Zu BC hab ich auch am intensievsten gespielt und alles an Raids mitgenommen was so ging (außer Sunwell). Ab Wotlk war ich dann aus Zeitgründen weniger aktiv und Cata hab ich nurnoch zu Anfang kurz gespielt und war auch nichtmehr in Raids unterwegs.

 Ich kenne mich also relativ gut aus in der Welt von Azeroth, auch wenn ich natürlich vom aktuellen Endcontent nur sehr wenig Ahnung habe, und ich auch erst vor kurzem angefangen habe mich mit den doch recht massiven Änderungen am Talentsystem in MoP zu beschäftigen.


So, jetzt aber genug gesabbelt. Ich hoffe, dass ihr euch die Mühe macht das alles zu lesen und ich zumindest ein paar Leute neugierig gemacht habe!


http://wowgilden.net...rd-sich-aendern


Mutige vor!


----------



## Chemiezwerg (23. September 2012)

Moin,

Ich möchte dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber es gibt aus meinem recht subjektiven Blickwinkel mehr als genug Neugründungen momentan, denen dann allen die mitglieder fehlen. Daher würde ich alternativ mal den Spieß an der Stelle umdrehen, da es nunmal auch jede Menge Gilden gibt, die genau auf deine Vorstellungen passen und immer wieder aktive und kompetente leute suchen. Auch und vor allem die kleinen Gilden und erst Recht die neu gegründeten. 

Und da ich das hier ja nicht ohne Hintergedanken poste, werfe ich bei der Gelegenheit einfach mal meine Gilde ins Rennen: "Usque ad Obitum" vom Server Tichondrius. 
Okay, ist sicher keiner der übervollen Server, aber man kann gut spielen und kennt die meisten zumindest vom Namen. Und falls bis hierhin noch ein Hauch von Interesse überlebt hat guck doch einfach mal in diesem Threat hier. Vielleicht sind wir ja genau das, was du suchst. Auf jeden fall würdest du vom Profil her gut zu uns passen. Wir freuen uns auf dich. 

Und wenn das nichts ist, empfehle ich zur weiteren Suche auch das offizielle Forum Oh, ein Link *klick* 

Lg Chemiezwerg aka Martin


----------



## nighthawkFX (23. September 2012)

Danke für das Angebot, allerdings war es ja nicht meine Absicht eine neue Gilde aus schon bestehenden Charakteren aus dem Boden zu stampfen, sondern von unten loszulegen.

Auf der anderen Seite muss ich sagen, dass ich in den großen deutschen WoW Foren nur wenige bis eigentlich garkeine Threads finde, in denen neue Gilden gegründet werden (Neuanfang). Klar auf den Servern selbst finden sich natürlich dauernd Gilden zusammen, und ich könnte einfach auf den nächstbesten Server gehen und mir drei andere Leute zum spielen schnappen, aber wie gesagt möchte ich das ganze etwas organisierter angehen.

Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nicht intensiv genug gesucht? Auf jedenfall bin ich weiterhin entschlossen zu sehen, was aus der Sache wird.

Euch wünsche ich natürlich auch weiterhin viel Erfolg bei eurer Mitgliedersuche und hf!

gruß nfx


----------

